# Mileage tracker? Which is best?



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

So I got totally screwed this year on my taxes for 2020, I didn’t drive as much so instead of having 20,000 miles of deduction I only had 7000 miles of deduction and I owe the IRS a lot of money.

Since DoorDash and Postmates don’t track your mileage, I need a mileage tracker and I need to find out which one is the best? I’ve been led towards Stride and EverLance, but I don’t know which one is better.

Any information you guys can give me would be great. Thanks


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I use stride, it’s got a lot of features and keeps your mileage records for a long time. And it’s free but I think they have some pay upgrades though, don’t know what but I wasn’t interested in paying


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> So I got totally screwed this year on my taxes for 2020, I didn't drive as much so instead of having 20,000 miles of deduction I only had 7000 miles of deduction and I owe the IRS a lot of money.
> 
> Since DoorDash and Postmates don't track your mileage, I need a mileage tracker and I need to find out which one is the best? I've been led towards Stride and EverLance, but I don't know which one is better.
> 
> Any information you guys can give me would be great. Thanks


 Ok Uber issues everyone who drives for them a yearly/monthly summary. Go under tax information on your Uber account. Best if you can download and print it out on desktop or laptop.
You'll see what you made and what Uber charged you. On the same note you can also see miles driven online.
Uber makes sure all drivers get SCREWED OVER. 
Finished my 2020 taxes yesterday. I went with the standard mileage deduction (50% of mileage), I hadn't driven for Uber since May 2020. Collecting PUA unemployment. I was smart and had taxes taken out from PUA. 
Good news for me, after all of Uber's BS and self-employment taxes, I get back 911.00 from Federal and 4.00 from State. 
With the 12,400.00 standard deduction really helped. 
I kept all my gas receipts, I kept track of all my expenses etc. My tax lady advised me to go with the mileage. My cell phone was included on my taxes. 
So if you drive 40,000 miles online you can claim 50% = 20,000 miles. 
UBER IS MAKING MONEY OFF OF US BIGTIME. I AM DONE WITH UBER. UBER CAN KISS MY ARSE. I QUIT!!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> Ok Uber issues everyone who drives for them a yearly/monthly summary. Go under tax information on your Uber account. Best if you can download and print it out on desktop or laptop.
> You'll see what you made and what Uber charged you. On the same note you can also see miles driven online.
> Uber makes sure all drivers get SCREWED OVER.
> Finished my 2020 taxes yesterday. I went with the standard mileage deduction (50% of mileage), I hadn't driven for Uber since May 2020. Collecting PUA unemployment. I was smart and had taxes taken out from PUA.
> ...


Why are you only claiming 50% of the online miles? Isn't 100% of the online miles deductible? That's what I've been claiming, I've never seen anything to be different then that


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I use drivernote. Not free if you get the Bluetooth beacon. I use that because everything is automated; I don't have to remember when to 'start' the logging. Works like a charm.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> Ok Uber issues everyone who drives for them a yearly/monthly summary. Go under tax information on your Uber account. Best if you can download and print it out on desktop or laptop.
> You'll see what you made and what Uber charged you. On the same note you can also see miles driven online.
> Uber makes sure all drivers get SCREWED OVER.
> Finished my 2020 taxes yesterday. I went with the standard mileage deduction (50% of mileage), I hadn't driven for Uber since May 2020. Collecting PUA unemployment. I was smart and had taxes taken out from PUA.
> ...


DD and Postmates don't track miles at all .... I have my year end summaries from Uber and Lyft


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Triplog.com $40. per year


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

I use stride. It is free and easy to use and they will email you a mileage log on demand that is IRS compliant( at least that is what they say). However, I have noticed that it does miss some miles.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Triplog here.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ptuber18 said:


> I use stride. It is free and easy to use and they will email you a mileage log on demand that is IRS compliant( at least that is what they say). However, I have noticed that it does miss some miles.


Can you post a sample of what the Stride mileage log looks like for a day?


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

Here is how it works
Whenever you go online for Uber you also press "start a drive" on the Stride app. Whenever you go offline for Uber you press "i'm done driving" on the Stride app. You can request "send my tax report" anytime and Stride will email you a report in excel format. Sample below. They claim that this report will satisfy the IRS in the event you get audited.


DateDistanceJobTax Deduction ValueRecord TypeDetails9/9/2020​21.98 miRideshare$ 12.64automatic160 Hawthorne Court, Wyomissing, Pennsylvania, 19610, United States - 851 Muhlenberg Street, Reading, Pennsylvania, 19602, United States9/9/2020​8.88 miRideshare$ 5.11automatic1722 Parkside Drive North, Wyomissing, Pennsylvania, 19610, United States - 911 North 25th Street, Reading, Pennsylvania, 19606, United States9/10/2020​8.52 miRideshare$ 4.90automatic222 Hawthorne Court North, Wyomissing, Pennsylvania, 19610, United States - 700 Tulpehocken Street, Reading, Pennsylvania, 19601, United States9/10/2020​18.77 miRideshare$ 10.79automatic1015 Hilltop Court, Leesport, Pennsylvania, 19533, United States - 2202 Reading Avenue, West Lawn, Pennsylvania, 19609, United States9/12/2020​7.70 miRideshare$ 4.43automatic223 Hawthorne Court North, Wyomissing, Pennsylvania, 19610, United States - 2733 Papermill Road, Reading, Pennsylvania, 19610, United States9/12/2020​30.96 miRideshare$ 17.80automatic1139 Benjamin Franklin Highway, Douglassville, Pennsylvania, 19518, United States - 27 White Pine Gulch, Shillington, Pennsylvania, 19607, United States


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Are those on trip miles? What about miles between trips? No odometer readings? I thought those were required.


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

According to Stride you can deduct all miles as long as you are online and accepting rides. So, it is possible to start at your home address and ride for hours and then stop at your home address as long as you were online all that time. I'm no tax expert but this is what Stride claims. I have done some other research and I believe it to be true. As I understand, you need to record your odometer reading at the start and end of the tax year. I do know that if your are audited you must provide a mileage log and Stride claims their log will meet the IRS requirements.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ptuber18 said:


> According to Stride you can deduct all miles as long as you are online and accepting rides. So, it is possible to start at your home address and ride for hours and then stop at your home address as long as you were online all that time. I'm no tax expert but this is what Stride claims. I have done some other research and I believe it to be true. As I understand, you need to record your odometer reading at the start and end of the tax year. I do know that if your are audited you must provide a mileage log and Stride claims their log will meet the IRS requirements.


So in your example is each entry from turning the app on to turning the app off? So basically each day you turned the app on and off twice and did multiple trips for each entry?


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes, for example, I may drop off a pax and decide to take a break. I go offline and then press "i'm done driving" on Stride. Then, I head to a gas station for the break. When I leave the station I go back online and press "start a drive" on Stride.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

So Stride is thinking on record for the entire activity is enough, and individual stops are not needed. Sure would be nice if there was something official from the IRS.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TripLog is by far the best mileage tracker available. It also captures your complete odometer settings and a ton of data you can access on the website. You can even create your own reports. Lastly, it produces a mileage log that is totally IRS compliant. There is a yearly subscription cost but remember that is also a business expense.

Many people use the free version of Stride which is pretty bogus as it doesn't capture any odometer readings which is required for an IRS compliant log. People will argue about that all day though.

*The biggest reason to use TripLog, *is that GPS mileage trackers are never 100% accurate so you could lose out on actual miles you've driven costing yourself money. With TripLog you are syncing up to your odometer so you know you are accurately capturing all the miles you are driving and entitled to.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> So Stride is thinking on record for the entire activity is enough, and individual stops are not needed.


driversnote works the same. Except it is all automated. you get in your car, it begins logging. Stray too far and it asks you if you are done.

All my trips look like From Home to Home. The report as well will show that. But that app you can see a map where you went.

It does request mileage daily and annoys you with reminders if you don't enter it.

It's a full record and the app says it is IRS approved, whatever that means.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> TripLog is by far the best mileage tracker available. It also captures your complete odometer settings and a ton of data you can access on the website. You can even create your own reports. Lastly, it produces a mileage log that is totally IRS compliant. There is a yearly subscription cost but remember that is also a business expense.
> 
> Many people use the free version of Stride which is pretty bogus as it doesn't capture any odometer readings which is required for an IRS compliant log. People will argue about that all day though.
> 
> *The biggest reason to use TripLog, *is that GPS mileage trackers are never 100% accurate so you could lose out on actual miles you've driven costing yourself money. With TripLog you are syncing up to your odometer so you know you are accurately capturing all the miles you are driving and entitled to.


you can also try it free for a month. after is like $40 a year or $5. per month.


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

This thread has prompted me to read IRS pub 463(Travel, Gift, and Car Expenses). As with any IRS document it is hard to read and understand. It seems intended for traditional business, and rideshare is not specifically addressed. I see no requirement to record odometer readings. I believe you are entitled to deduct all miles traveled when you are online and accepting rides. You will need a mileage log if you get audited. It should include date, startpoint, stopoint, miles traveled and reason(rideshare). I am not a tax expert, this is just my interpretation after reading the Pub. Try reading the Pub. BTW this Pub is for 2019, the 2020 version is not available yet. Maybe it will address rideshare a little better.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ptuber18 said:


> I see no requirement to record odometer readings.


Apparently you didn't read it close enough. This horse has been beaten to death for years on this forum and there will never be agreement. People use their own interpretation to support their personal view.

IRS Publication 463
section 5 recordkeeping
table 5-1 uses the generic term "mileage"
table 5-2 specifically says "odometer readings" for start/stop of each business destination.
The bottom line is that do what you feel covers you and live with the consequences if you ever get audited. It MAY be whatever documentation you give them one auditor may find acceptable while another doesn't. Too many lawyers arguing about what the definition of "is" is.

All I know is that I was audited several years ago and was asked to submit my mileage log. I submitted it exactly as TripLog keeps it with start/stop odometer readings for each business destination. It was "_accepted as submitted_". The bottom line is that's how I will continue to do it no matter what anyone else says and will rest comfortably knowing my biggest expense write off is documented and protected. There are numerous posts on UP from drivers crying that their mileage deduction was disallowed. If you choose to not include the odometer readings and they accept it then God Bless you. To each their own.


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

I can't argue anything you said. I did see table 5.2 and interpreted it to be a suggestion not a mandate. You audit experience is quite significant. Seems like I better use odometer readings. I don't want to take a chance that my mileage may be denied. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ptuber18 said:


> I can't argue anything you said. I did see table 5.2 and interpreted it to be a suggestion not a mandate. You audit experience is quite significant. Seems like I better use odometer readings. I don't want to take a chance that my mileage may be denied. Thanks for your inputs.


For $40 a year for TripLog it's easy to do and well worth the peace of mind. Also, keep in mind the $40 is also a write off as a business expense. You can get a 30 day free trial before you buy.

Once a year in January I just print out my log to have a hard copy backup in case I ever have to produce it. Really simple. I look at it as a $40 insurance policy to protect my mileage expense.

The other benefit is GPS mileage trackers aren't 100% accurate so you could be short changing the mileage expense. Since you sync it up to your odometer you are certain to capture all your miles.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Seamus said:


> For $40 a year for TripLog it's easy to do and well worth the peace of mind. Also, keep in mind the $40 is also a write off as a business expense. You can get a 30 day free trial before you buy.
> 
> Once a year in January I just print out my log to have a hard copy backup in case I ever have to produce it. Really simple. I look at it as a $40 insurance policy to protect my mileage expense.
> 
> The other benefit is GPS mileage trackers aren't 100% accurate so you could be short changing the mileage expense. Since you sync it up to your odometer you are certain to capture all your miles.


Do you use the automatic or manual log functions?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ubermikeo said:


> Do you use the automatic or manual log functions?


I use the manual log function.the way I work it I turn it on when I leave home. When I get to first pax home I turn it off then back on .get to their drop off turn off then back on .. repeat that for ever pax. If I remember in auto mode you need to stop for a few minutes for it to work.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ubermikeo said:


> Do you use the automatic or manual log functions?


I have used TripLog for years in manual mode. I found for Uber X that worked best for the reasons @islanddriver said. Now that I do food delivery only I may try automatic again as the stops are longer. Think tonight I'll try automatic again and see how it goes doing food delivery.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I have used TripLog for years in manual mode. I found for Uber X that worked best for the reasons @islanddriver said. Now that I do food delivery only I may try automatic again as the stops are longer. Think tonight I'll try automatic again and see how it goes doing food delivery.


No good. Recorded all the restaurants addresses because pick ups take 5 minutes but missed recording a lot of drop off addresses because they are quicker than 5 minutes. Back to manual mode.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Apparently you didn't read it close enough. This horse has been beaten to death for years on this forum and there will never be agreement. People use their own interpretation to support their personal view.
> 
> IRS Publication 463
> section 5 recordkeeping
> ...


thanks for providing Publication number and info.

page 26 states:

Examples of Records
Table 5-2 and Table 5-3 *are examples* of work- sheets that can be used for tracking business expenses.

I use TripLog also, but after reviewing the TripLog report I am not convinced it would be accepted as proof of mileage for an IRS audit.
At least not the report from my log.

Perhaps I did NOT use the app properly.

I decided to use the Uber statements where all the trip information is available and the miles can easily be calculated by using the 
FARE DISTANCE column divided by $0.64 for Trips before Monday, January 13, 2020 12 noon
FARE DISTANCE column divided by $0.80 for Trips after Monday, January 13, 2020 12noon
as the FARE RATE was changed on January 13th at NOON and Uber also started documenting the Service Fee into the statements.

I know these are the ON-TRIP miles, but after checking in TurboTax and comparing the ON-TRIP and ON-LINE miles I only had a ~$200 difference on tax due. I realize the low mileage for year 2020 is why there is not much difference and full-time drivers would definitely want to use the ON-LINE miles.

In any case, I was able to include both Origin and Destination data from Uber data and import it into the statements as well.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> So I got totally screwed this year on my taxes for 2020, I didn't drive as much so instead of having 20,000 miles of deduction I only had 7000 miles of deduction and I owe the IRS a lot of money.
> 
> Since DoorDash and Postmates don't track your mileage, I need a mileage tracker and I need to find out which one is the best? I've been led towards Stride and EverLance, but I don't know which one is better.
> 
> Any information you guys can give me would be great. Thanks


Can't beat pen and paper!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Can't beat pen and paper! :biggrin:


I agree. I find it to be the most accurate and catches all my miles every time.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I agree. I find it to be the most accurate and catches all my miles every time.


The first year I started using trip log and my paper log. And the difference was less than 50 miles out.of 20000.;so now only use trip log


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> The first year I started using trip log and my paper log. And the difference was less than 50 miles out.of 20000.;so now only use trip log


In my area there is constantly GPS issues, at least once a week I have to contact Uber to get trips adjusted because of GPS tracking issues. One particular resort it shorts me 4 miles every time.

There is another area, I call it the Bermuda Triangle of Key Largo, the GPS is always off, If I see the little blue dot icon of the PAX on the map indicating they used the GPS location I have to call them to find out where they actually are. They could be any where within this triangulated area that has 8 common places to get pick-ups and covers over a 1/4 of a mile in distance often showing them out over the water.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> In my area there is constantly GPS issues, at least once a week I have to contact Uber to get trips adjusted because of GPS tracking issues. One particular resort it shorts me 4 miles every time.
> 
> There is another area, I call it the Bermuda Triangle of Key Largo, the GPS is always off, If I see the little blue dot icon of the PAX on the map indicating they used the GPS location I have to call them to find out where they actually are. They could be any where within this triangulated area that has 8 common places to get pick-ups and covers over a 1/4 of a mile in distance often showing them out over the water.


In my area, it works very well.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> No good. Recorded all the restaurants addresses because pick ups take 5 minutes but missed recording a lot of drop off addresses because they are quicker than 5 minutes. Back to manual mode.


good luck with manual mode. I used manual mode for Uberx and the log is not usable for my taxes, no destinations addresses are reported.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I h


PTB said:


> good luck with manual mode. I used manual mode for Uberx and the log is not usable for my taxes, no destinations addresses are reported.


Did you not read my posts? I have used Triplog in manual mode for several years, it works great.

I wouldn't have a clue what you mean by it's not usable for taxes. Triplog has more information than any of the others. Also as I previously said, I have already had to submit my mileage log for an IRS audit. My mileage log was accepted with no problem.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

PTB said:


> good luck with manual mode. I used manual mode for Uberx and the log is not usable for my taxes, no destinations addresses are reported.


Have no idea what you are looking at Trip log shows all addresses in manual mode. as long as you Stop it then start it at pickup. then stop and restart at drop-off. to me, I don't think you are using it right. it sounds like all you are doing is turning it on when you start and nothing else. Explain how you are using it maybe I - we can help you.


----------



## Mgibby (Oct 2, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> So I got totally screwed this year on my taxes for 2020, I didn't drive as much so instead of having 20,000 miles of deduction I only had 7000 miles of deduction and I owe the IRS a lot of money.
> 
> Since DoorDash and Postmates don't track your mileage, I need a mileage tracker and I need to find out which one is the best? I've been led towards Stride and EverLance, but I don't know which one is better.
> 
> Any information you guys can give me would be great. Thanks


I use free gridwise works well keeps my earnings also


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> Have no idea what you are looking at Trip log shows all addresses in manual mode. as long as you Stop it then start it at pickup. then stop and restart at drop-off. to me, I don't think you are using it right. it sounds like all you are doing is turning it on when you start and nothing else. Explain how you are using it maybe I - we can help you.


I suspect you may be correct, but I haven't used it since March for Business.
start @ home, then forget to End, after returning home.
I noticed all my Personal miles look good with MagicTrip Tracking Method.
and all my Business miles are missing Destination and MagicTrip is not listed under Tracking Method.

I do have a TripLog Beacon that I never used yet.
also I notice under Billing they are trying to sell TripLog Drive.

Do you know if TripLog Beacon is same as TripLog Drive, they both look like a GPS tracker for auto setup.
TripLog Drive looks like the fastest version with "The revolutionary GPS mileage tracking device with a trip classification button. Built specifically to solve the problem of iOS and Android closing background running apps."



Seamus said:


> I h
> 
> Did you not read my posts? I have used Triplog in manual mode for several years, it works great.
> 
> I wouldn't have a clue what you mean by it's not usable for taxes. Triplog has more information than any of the others. Also as I previously said, I have already had to submit my mileage log for an IRS audit. My mileage log was accepted with no problem.


No, I didn't read your posts, as soon as you said Odometer Reading was a mandatory requirement, I moved on.....LOL


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

PTB said:


> No, I didn't read your posts, as soon as you said Odometer Reading was a mandatory requirement, I moved on.....LOL


And once again you appear to struggle with reading comprehension. No where did I say that. Here is what I actually said:


Seamus said:


> This horse has been beaten to death for years on this forum and there will never be agreement. People use their own interpretation to support their personal view





Seamus said:


> The bottom line is that do what you feel covers you and live with the consequences if you ever get audited. It MAY be whatever documentation you give them one auditor may find acceptable while another doesn't.


There is medication that can be prescribed for ADHD. It's never too late to help yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

ignore, next please



Seamus said:


> TripLog is by far the best mileage tracker available. It also captures your complete odometer settings and a ton of data you can access on the website. You can even create your own reports. Lastly, it produces a mileage log that is totally IRS compliant. There is a yearly subscription cost but remember that is also a business expense.
> 
> Many people use the free version of Stride which is pretty bogus as it doesn't capture any odometer readings which is required for an IRS compliant log. People will argue about that all day though.
> 
> *The biggest reason to use TripLog, *is that GPS mileage trackers are never 100% accurate so you could lose out on actual miles you've driven costing yourself money. With TripLog you are syncing up to your odometer so you know you are accurately capturing all the miles you are driving and entitled to.


TripLog uses GPS technology, same as the rest, including the Uber app.
There is no syncing to odometer. The only syncing going on is if you "manually" adjust your odometer readings in the app. Just like all the other apps have a capability to accomplish.
Its not like the app is tied into your vehicle OBD-II port.
Now, Metromile plugs into your OBD-II port, but no longer supports Uber and is used for insurance purposes.
Need a mileage tracker that plugs into the OBD-II port to sync to the actual odometer of the vehicle.

Uber has the Origin and Destination locations for ON-LINE miles, but they are not including the data anywhere.
Uber provides the ON-LINE miles in the TAX summary AND SHOULD PROVIDE THE ORIGIN AND DESTINATION LOCATIONS for the ON-LINE MILES in a separate report and do away with all these mileage tracking apps.

ALRIGHT, I AM SURPRISED
https://smartcar.com/blog/obd-mileage-verification/


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

PTB said:


> I suspect you may be correct, but I haven't used it since March for Business.
> start @ home, then forget to End, after returning home.
> I noticed all my Personal miles look good with MagicTrip Tracking Method.
> and all my Business miles are missing Destination and MagicTrip is not listed under Tracking Method.
> ...


I don't use anything that plugs into my car. only use Triplog Manually. when you first start for the year you enter your odometer reading. in the Triplog app.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

PTB said:


> The only syncing going on is if you "manually" adjust your odometer readings in the app


God this just doesn't end! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That is exactly what I'm talking about^^^^^^^^^. Where did I say Triplog sync'd automatically? Where did I say Triplog doesn't use GPS Technology? Where did I say TripLog is the only one? This just goes on and on.

We get it, you don't like Triplog! Use whatever floats your boat. You're beating a dead horse trying to prove a pointless point.


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

I just started using triplog and it claims to have an OBD interface. You have to buy a device that plugs into your OBD port, costs a little over $20. So, if it works the way they say it will read your odometer.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

ok, the horse has expired.

sorry if this is the wrong topic here.....but cannot resolve this

now, why did Uber begin to include a column called 'Service Fee' in the weekly statements on January 1/13/2020 12:00 PM?
coincidently, the same day they increase the rate pay from $0.64 to $080 per mile.

but more importantly, use it to calculate the Total column in the same statements?
Is this a different 'Service Fee' than what is listed separately on the Uber Tax Summary as 'Uber Service Fee/other adjustments*?

please understand that the 'Total' column is your 'Net Earnings' that is also listed on the Tax Summary.
I have spreadsheets for everything and confirmed that the Total column value matches the Net Earnings on the Tax Summary.

Your Gross Payment = Expenses Fees and Tax + Your Net Payout
so why is Uber including Service Fee value in both the 'Expenses Fees and Tax'. and the Your Net Payout category?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

ptuber18 said:


> I just started using triplog and it claims to have an OBD interface. You have to buy a device that plugs into your OBD port, costs a little over $20. So, if it works the way they say it will read your odometer.


thank you for that information. I found it on the TripLog website

https://triplogmileage.com/knowledgebase/obd-ii-scan-tools-ios/
NOT SURE I LIKE THE STEPS REQUIRED HERE......

park and turn off the engine SPECIFICALLY THIS STEP

[HEADING=2]How does TripLog for iOS Auto Start a trip and get your vehicle's odometer reading from the OBD-II scan tool?[/HEADING]

Plug the OBD-II scan tool into the OBD connector and then start the engine.
Open the TripLog iOS app > Main Menu ( ≡ three line icon ) > Auto Start Settings > Auto Start On > OBD-II scan tool (LELink/Veepeak).
On the same setting page > Calibrate OBD-II device > the app will read your vehicle's VIN and odometer reading and then show the vehicle list > choose the right vehicle > OK.
Uncheck Enable Auto Start, then check it back on. This will reset the Auto Start process.
The next time that you start the engine, the OBD-II scan tool will be automatically connected. After you drive over a specified speed threshold, a new trip will be automatically started.
When you arrive at your destination, park and turn off the engine. After a few seconds, the OBD-II scan tool will be automatically disconnected and the trip will be automatically stopped.Due to how the OBD Standard was created., OBD devices only give distance in kilometers, if you use miles, there might be some loss of precision and readings may be up to 1 mile off.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I have used TripLog for years in manual mode. I found for Uber X that worked best for the reasons @islanddriver said. Now that I do food delivery only I may try automatic again as the stops are longer. Think tonight I'll try automatic again and see how it goes doing food delivery.


Do you record mileage only or mileage and time of trips? Does the IRS care about time anyway?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ubermikeo said:


> Do you record mileage only or mileage and time of trips? Does the IRS care about time anyway?


I do just mileage


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ubermikeo said:


> Do you record mileage only or mileage and time of trips? Does the IRS care about time anyway?


I don't deliberately track that but the TripLog report I print out has address, odometer, mileage, and believe it or not time at start and time at stop. I doubt the irs cares about time but it's there. @islanddriver , check under the date you'll see the time


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I don't deliberately track that but the TripLog report I print out has address, odometer, mileage, and believe it or not time at start and time at stop. I doubt the irs cares about time but it's there. @islanddriver , check under the date you'll see the time


Thanks never paid attention to that


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Thanks never paid attention to that


It's not on the app screen but on the log you print out.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> God this just doesn't end! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That is exactly what I'm talking about^^^^^^^^^. Where did I say Triplog sync'd automatically? Where did I say Triplog doesn't use GPS Technology? Where did I say TripLog is the only one? This just goes on and on.
> 
> We get it, you don't like Triplog! Use whatever floats your boat. You're beating a dead horse trying to prove a pointless point.
> 
> View attachment 570715


anyone use that TripLog Drive Device yet ?>>>

saw a comment here...not good though.


----------



## Markn455 (Mar 10, 2021)

There is a lot of good information here about TripLog here that I find very helpful. My CPA suggested Mile IQ and many of the drivers in ATL are talking about Stride and others. Some of the ones that can track other expenses are interesting with receipt capturing etc. Trying to figure out which one to use makes my head hurt. LOL My concern is remembering to manually noting odometer readings etc. If I could remember all that, I could just keep a notepad. LOL. TripLog sure sounds like the ticket. Are there any others out there that can weigh in on Mile IQ ( other than I hate Microsoft), Stride, etc.? THANKS!


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

You need to decide if you want odometer readings for your trip log. Because @Seamus passed an audit with odometer readings I decided to have them. Neither Stride nor Mile Iq have the ability to provide odometer readings. If you want odometer readings then Tripllog is best. As I recall Mile IQ only has an automatic mode. I find this cumbersome. EG. if you wait for a PAX 5 minutes it will think you ended one ride and started another. With Stride, you have to start and stop a trip manually but it is free. If you care to ask your CPA about the odometer reading issue I would appreciate hearing what he says.


----------



## Markn455 (Mar 10, 2021)

My CPA is said that MileIQ is fine and you just need a log and not exact mileage readings. 

I can see how waiting might make it stop and start causing it to appear to be two trips. At the and of the day, it does not matter. If you are taking the mileage deduction, it all about the total miles driven and not the individual trips. I do see where that can be annoying because I "may" like to see a more accurate trip report from time to time. You may have other ideas?

I like the automatic recording of MileIQ, there may be others that do this. I like the automatic because I don't have to remember anything. With a manual, you have to remember to start it. If you forget for part of the day or all day and you don't have a good way to figure out what was missed, it's a problem.

It's all about tracking business miles. I have noticed some posts that people think that it's the miles you drive with a pax in the car. I will have to check but my opinion is that that moment you leave the house until the time you get back home is all business miles. The only exception would be if you stopped to take care of a couple of errands, then that would not be of course. But, if you are driving around looking to pick up a pax, it's still business miles. Thoughts?


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

Sounds like MileIQ will work best for you and if your CPA is OK then you should be fine.

I am 99% certain the following statement is true:

As long as you are online accepting rides you can deduct that mileage. 

So, that includes riding around waiting for ping, trip to pick up PAX and the trip where PAX is in the car. If you drop off the PAX and go offline to get gas or take a break, that mileage is not deductible.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> Have no idea what you are looking at Trip log shows all addresses in manual mode. as long as you Stop it then start it at pickup. then stop and restart at drop-off. to me, I don't think you are using it right. it sounds like all you are doing is turning it on when you start and nothing else. Explain how you are using it maybe I - we can help you.


you are correct.
debating whether to use my on-trip mileage log, which is 3,441 or triplog which is 5,521 or uber on-line 5,749

on-trip log has everything except odometer readings
triplog log has everything expect destination locations
on-line log has nothing, just uber supplied number

turbotax calculates to a savings of $223 when I change from 3,441 to 5,521

the on-trip log looks very good, as I exported all the data from Uber and was able to include the Origin and Destination locations.
triplog no stop&starts, just beginning of day start of home location....


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uh... I use a notebook. $1.78 at Walmart.



IRME4EVER said:


> Ok Uber issues everyone who drives for them a yearly/monthly summary. Go under tax information on your Uber account. Best if you can download and print it out on desktop or laptop.
> You'll see what you made and what Uber charged you. On the same note you can also see miles driven online.
> Uber makes sure all drivers get SCREWED OVER.
> Finished my 2020 taxes yesterday. I went with the standard mileage deduction (50% of mileage), I hadn't driven for Uber since May 2020. Collecting PUA unemployment. I was smart and had taxes taken out from PUA.
> ...


Uber only tracks your on trip mileage. However, you need to keep track of, and deduct, all Uber mileage. Driving to pick up a pax? Deductible. Driving to surge area? Deductible. Driving to your inspection? Deductible. All miles driven for any Uber purpose is deductible. I write my begin and end miles every night from start to finish. It's all 100% deductible. Don't go off of what Uber gives you.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Uber needs to RELEASE ALL THE DATA to the Drivers.
They only provide the number value for ON-LINE MILES. That is USELESS , give us ALL THE DATA......
We should NOT have to use a notebook from Walmart or all these damm APPs for mileage.
Uber provides all the data for ON-TRIP ......They could just as easily provide all the data for ON-LINE



TobyD said:


> Uh... I use a notebook. $1.78 at Walmart.
> 
> 
> Uber only tracks your on trip mileage. However, you need to keep track of, and deduct, all Uber mileage. Driving to pick up a pax? Deductible. Driving to surge area? Deductible. Driving to your inspection? Deductible. All miles driven for any Uber purpose is deductible. I write my begin and end miles every night from start to finish. It's all 100% deductible. Don't go off of what Uber gives you.


wrong, uber tracks your ON-LINE miles....they just don't provide you all the data to support a real mileage log.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

PTB said:


> Uber needs to RELEASE ALL THE DATA to the Drivers.
> They only provide the number value for ON-LINE MILES. That is USELESS , give us ALL THE DATA......
> We should NOT have to use a notebook from Walmart or all these damm APPs for mileage.
> Uber provides all the data for ON-TRIP ......They could just as easily provide all the data for ON-LINE
> ...


Whatever. It still doesn't count mileage when you're offline but driving to a better area. When I get sent to the ghetto, I turn it off and go back downtown. Uber doesn't count those miles, but they're still deductible. The point is, you've got to ignore the mileage that Uber tracks for you.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

PTB said:


> you are correct.
> debating whether to use my on-trip mileage log, which is 3,441 or triplog which is 5,521 or uber on-line 5,749
> 
> on-trip log has everything except odometer readings
> ...


You're doing something wrong with Trip Log if you're not getting Destination locations. I get the pick-up address and drop-off address for every ride I do. My 2019 milage log from Trip Log was over 500 Page


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> You're doing something wrong with Trip Log if you're not getting Destination locations. I get the pick-up address and drop-off address for every ride I do. My 2019 milage log from Trip Log was over 500 Page


you are correct.
I start the trip at home, enter odometer.......and never end the trip
next day , repeat

that in manual Start ON

all my personal trips are documented correctly with both Origin and Destinations.....


----------

